# Some convention tips for newbies



## NumbersNumbersNumbers (Jan 30, 2022)

Howdy, 

I noticed that many if the Cons have started up again and that a lot of new people have entered the fandom/con circuit since then. For many of you, these upcoming cons might be your first all together and you may not totally be accustomed to many of the written/unwritten rules of your local events. Since I have been to quite a few conventions in my day I figured I would make a thread for people to share some convention tips for people just getting into the scene. 


Here are some of my own tips

Get your tickets/badges ahead of time (preorder them online). This is often cheaper than getting them at the door and will ensure you actually get into the con (especially if you are going to a larger and more popular one that sells out quickly)
ALWAYS HAVE CASH WITH YOU! Most vendors and artists do take things like card but I have run into situations where those artisans might not, or you may need it for something like convention food, parking, or other misc situations where you might not be able to use a card
If you can try going with a group. Its more fun that way and will decrease the chances of you getting creeped on or running into uncomfortable situations with other con-goers. 
ALWAYS check the rules about banned items, cosplays, and general rules before you attend the con. These rules can change from convention to convention but its always worth looking at them since they can differ so much between cons. (Example: some cons allow bodypaint and others do not)
Keep your cosplays and interactions PG13. Unless you are going to a more adult-oriented convention where those types of things are allowed and explicitly encouraged do not engage in any suggestive activities and cosplay. Minors will be in that same space as you, people who might not consent to seeing that type of content will also be there. Keep it chill, keep it classy 
Do not blow all your money on the first cool thing you see in the artist's alley. Walk around it a few times, look at the booths, and then go back to the ones you liked and buy from them then. This helps prevent impulse buying and helps you not lose all of your money within the first 30 minutes of the con. 
DRINK WATER. IF YOU ARE IN FULL COSPLAY OR SUIT (especially in the summer) YOU WILL GET DEHYDRATED.


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Jan 30, 2022)

OttoVonBismarcksAss said:


> DRINK WATER. IF YOU ARE IN FULL COSPLAY OR SUIT (especially in the summer) YOU WILL GET DEHYDRATED.


----------



## Ashwolves5 (Jan 30, 2022)

Id like to add that if you plan to get commissions from artists to have your ideas and refs ready before you approach their table. Standing at their table for 15 -30 minutes at a time blocking it from other con goers can hurt their chances at additional customers or even stop the flow of traffic. Come with refs and perhaps a telegram/phone number for contact.

I'm a regular vendor for conventions and yes this happens too often.


----------



## x_eleven (Feb 11, 2022)

OttoVonBismarcksAss said:


> DRINK WATER. IF YOU ARE IN FULL COSPLAY OR SUIT (especially in the summer) YOU WILL GET DEHYDRATED.


Yes this. Even if you don't think you need to. Dehydration is insidious.

That's not the only use for water. Shower every day, use deodorant, and be sure to air out your fursuit: don't let it get rancid. The other guests will thank you for it.


----------



## Ziggy Schlacht (Feb 11, 2022)

Eat.

For the love of fucking god eat.

It's very, _very_ easy to forget, or say "we'll eat in a bit." No, eat _now._

Edit: And I mean something approximating a real meal.


----------

